# Preseason Game 3: Lakers v. Sonics



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bakersfield, CA
7:00PM
TNT/KCAL 9

​


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Major playoff implications. We need this.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Major playoff implications. We need this.


Lol


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bet or Die...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tonight's game is a preview of how the rest of the season will go...


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Prediction: Lakers 109 Sonics 100


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I say preseason or not Kobe might come out pissed and put up some crazy numbers. I say lakers by 15


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*"A Bay Bay thats my song/turn it up!"* Tired of the #24 talk - how are the "other" guys looking this "pre"


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

AllEyezonTX said:


> *"A Bay Bay thats my song/turn it up!"* Tired of the #24 talk - how are the "other" guys looking this "pre"



What other guys?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

As bad as it gets we could always have the sonics roster....


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I love Ronnys hustle.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Seriously, how does Kwame not slam that down.....


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wtf is up with Kcal 9s new scoreboard... the thing takes up like an 8th of the screen. Jesus


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Well, Kobe certainly doesn't appear to be overexerting himself tonight, especially on the defensive end.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Cris said:


> Wtf is up with Kcal 9s new scoreboard... the thing takes up like an 8th of the screen. Jesus


That is the ugliest, most obtrusive thing I've ever seen. Awful.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> Wtf is up with Kcal 9s new scoreboard... the thing takes up like an 8th of the screen. Jesus



:lol:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Showtime87 said:


> Well, Kobe certainly doesn't appear to be overexerting himself tonight, especially on the defensive end.



Yeah him and Kwame are a sleep on the defensive end so far tonight.

And Fisher has gotten his traditional brick back that he had all those years as a Laker. The guy has been clutch so many times it's mind boggling why he has so many problems finishing around the rim.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Preseason or not.. This is sad they already have a 14 to 8 lead on us.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

It's Ronny time. Man, it's gonna be hard to keep him out of the starting 5 if he keeps playing like this.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

DUDE how does Fisher miss that? AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

The finish before that with Ronny was nice.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I will say though Kwame is been very active on the boards which I like to see.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Sat. can't come fast enough - HD hookup:clap: I'm already playing the 360 in 1080P - TNT will be insane


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The only thing I will say is the ball movement so far tonight has been spectacular.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Hey, looks they're waking up! Fish needs to at least make these throws, he can't hit the side of a barn right now.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Turiaf has a half a heart and still has twice as much heart as Kwame Brown. If only he had Brown's body.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I sent a Complaint to kcal 9 about that scoreboard. You guys should too, this season is going to suck this much more if we have to look at that for 41 games. 

Thank god for TNT tonight


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Mateo said:


> Turiaf has a half a heart and still has twice as much heart as Kwame Brown. If only he had Brown's body.



True.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I feel how I look. AHAHAHA


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I really hope Ronny starts. He should have started most of last season but he didnt.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Walton looks like he didnt run at all this offseason. I mean he is huffing and puffing worse than our bigs out there.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Mateo said:


> Turiaf has a half a heart and still has twice as much heart as Kwame Brown. If only he had Brown's body.


Damn...lol - I'm not sure about the size of Ronny's heart (literally), but he has enough of it for an entire roster of Kwames.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Walton looks like he didnt run at all this offseason. I mean he is huffing and puffing worse than our bigs out there.


He's laboring a bit, but he is coming off an injury and he at least appears to be in decent shape. I'm pretty confident that he'll be okay by the time the season starts.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I like Bynum more confident look out there. I'm not sure if it will result in him playing better in the end. But confidence is the name of the game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow... Speaking of Bynum. Nice rebound and a powerful dunk. Thats what I want to see more of.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cook still looks like trash. Didnt expect any changes there.

Bynum trained 4-6 hours a day, 6 to 7 days a week.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

who did farmar workout w/ over the summer? Sadly I've seen this before from players & still get lost on the bench during the "reg" season


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Cook still looks like trash. Didnt expect any changes there.
> 
> Bynum trained 4-6 hours a day, 6 to 7 days a week.


That big boy is becoming a big man, give him another couple of years and he'll be a monster.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Farmar is looking much better, I love it.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum is looking great out there right now.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Farmar is playing with great poise, looks to be the best pg of the bunch thus far.

Durant is stinking it up.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Bynum is looking to dunk. I'm glad he's not going with the ugly double pump finger roll ala Kwame. 

BTW, pasta and chicken is Turiaf's secret to success.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

It seems fair to say the if healthy the Lakers do have a deep roster.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> It seems fair to say the if healthy the Lakers do have a deep roster.


Agreed.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Just got home. What's up?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Some ugly ball so far this half.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Swift is one ugly dude.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Kobe with 3 straight shots.

lol at the last one, a 3 right over Durant, and just walks away like "this guy ain't nothing..."


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Love em or hate him. Kobe is the GOAT.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

See thats what I love about Ronny. He got burned with the no foul call. It pissed him off and he comes back with an energetic block.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

WTF. How was that not a foul on Kobe?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

It sure is nice having a full set of centers this season.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Seeing Mihm durning the preseason play this well almost makes you wonder if it would have mattered if he was here all season last year.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum is looking like a BEAST right now on defense and offense.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Holy ****... I love the shaqesk look to the hand


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Going to be a long year watching the anti-bynum people make stuff to ***** about. This kid worked hard, and he already shows a conditioning he didn't even have in last years preseason. His finishing is so much better. His touch is better than any center on this lakers roster. And he is playing great defense without fouling. 

I think he should start.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That was the worst switch ive ever seen...


----------



## Maddocks (Jun 16, 2006)

i might lift my anti-bynum if he can play like that for half a season. he didnt give up when playing. looked good.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I got to watch about half of the game, and I was impressed. Every Laker, sans maybe a couple, had a really good game from what I saw. I loved what I saw out of Bynum and Turiaf tonight. Man, I can't wait for the season!


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Going to be a long year watching the anti-bynum people make stuff to ***** about. This kid worked hard, and he already shows a conditioning he didn't even have in last years preseason. His finishing is so much better. His touch is better than any center on this lakers roster. And he is playing great defense without fouling.
> 
> I think he should start.


Ditto this post. I think the kid is gonna be alright.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bynum looked terrific tonight. Hopefully this is a good things to come during the regular season with him.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

The game can become so much easier with a post presence. Also, great job by Turiaf giving us energy to start the game, something we severely lacked last season. Keep hitting that mid range jumper, Ronny.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7EbgST6Ppj0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7EbgST6Ppj0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7EbgST6Ppj0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7EbgST6Ppj0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


brought a tear to my eye when i saw it..


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ive noticed that Bynum and Mihm arent picking up tic tac fouls. Its looking like its given both of them more confidence.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Exciting. Can't wait for the season to begin.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Bynum looked great last night, I think it's time that PJ would start Bynum and bench Kwame.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

IMO, Mihm should play over Kwame too.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

I agree Runny, Mihm and Bynum over Kwame anyday.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice game. Still a pretty sloppy but hey, its preseason. And unfortunately it was against the Sonics who arent going to be much better than that all year.

But we shot 56% as a team and that is nothing scoff at.

Its so great to see Bynum just get higher than everyone else and grab lobs or rebounds and then slam them back down. He was a beast last night.


----------

